
Perspectives on the Pandemic – Dr. John Ioannidis Update: 4.17.20 - atomashpolskiy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwPqmLoZA4s
======
atomashpolskiy
In this long-awaited follow-up to his interview in late March, Dr. John
Ioannidis discusses the results of three preliminary studies, (including his
latest, which shows a drastically reduced infection fatality rate); the
worrisome effects of the lockdown; the Swedish approach; the Italian data; the
ups and downs of testing; the feasibility of "contact tracing", and much more.

